# Battlesbridge classic ford show august 14th 2011



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

as stated there is a classic ford show on Sunday august 14th.

I'll be Attending this show hopefully my escort will be ready and be on show with a car club I'm on.

Anyway as this show is in Essex, and I know a few members are in this area would any be interested in meeting up there. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Pictures of your Escort mate?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

gally said:


> Pictures of your Escort mate?


There's some pictures of it on here mate in showroom.

It's a mk6 escort finesse not a classic but battlesbridge are allowing a few newer fords on the stand.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I might come to this if I'm free, only 10 minutes from where I used to live. What club you showing with, FEOC?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Pezza4u said:


> I might come to this if I'm free, only 10 minutes from where I used to live. What club you showing with, FEOC?


Yes mate it's with FEOC.

Hopefully they will have a stand there, as there still seeing how many members want to attend and have there cars on show.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll be going only 5 mins from me.'might try and set a stand up or something!

Chris


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Andyb0127 said:


> Yes mate it's with FEOC.
> 
> Hopefully they will have a stand there, as there still seeing how many members want to attend and have there cars on show.


The thread on there doesn't have many replies or is there another one I've missed? I don't go on there much now.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Pezza4u said:


> The thread on there doesn't have many replies or is there another one I've missed? I don't go on there much now.


No your right mate its got about three replys, I think they put a thread up to see how much interest there was in doin it, and to be honest I thought there would be alot more, even if they don't do I'll still go as it's not a bad show.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Probably cos it's aimed at classics? My old man and brother went to the show last year and enjoyed it so I'm gonna try and go.


----------

